# curcumin for all mental illness- TAKE IT



## bben

this thread is brought to you by neutraceuticals, the brand of curcumin that soothes the soul.


----------



## crayzyMed

> -does a **** load of other good stuff i wont list


I wont either as the benefits are immense, time to throw away ginseng, ginkgo bilobo and other useless garbage.

Get curcumin guys!


----------



## Ramondo

bben said:


> Im going to say that if you have any sort of mental illness you should be taking the supplement curcumin no matter what.


You aren't selling this stuff by any chance?


----------



## bben

Yep, BEST supplement ever. Dam its so good i cant believe its not butter, o wait.


----------



## bben

Ramondo said:


> You aren't selling this stuff by any chance?


lol no. im just a prophet of the curcumin church.... haha

curcumin isnt a formulation its just a spice thats been around FOREVER.


----------



## crayzyMed

The memantine prophet can assure this new church is worth looking into.


----------



## bben

Curcumin is superior to just about all psychiatric medications on PAPER and in reality. wait theres more, no withdrawl and its CHEAP and has ZERO side effects.

ssris can suck a fck.


----------



## popeet

i got mine! i'm blessed!

it's fricken turmeric. tastes great on chicken.

but i have supplement grade. time to take it eh?


----------



## bben

popeet said:


> i got mine! i'm blessed!
> 
> it's fricken turmeric. tastes great on chicken.
> 
> but i have supplement grade. time to take it eh?


EXCELLENT MY FRIEND. The best curcumin formula is BCM 95 and no i dont sell it. Thats the only formulation with clinical trials behind it! It also has the best bioavailability without that piperine crap!!

Tumeric powder is fine though for beginners.!


----------



## sparky10

where can you obtain this BCM 95 elixir wise phropet of the curcumin
church?


----------



## bben

sparky10 said:


> where can you obtain this BCM 95 elixir wise phropet of the curcumin
> church?


Google BCM 95 to read more and browse clinical trials. I use the genceutic naturals brand as its the best there is! Although any BCM 95 formula works!

Welcome to the curcumin church!


----------



## popeet

Thank you for that information. I have some Fortodol S which has enhanced curcurminoids and dl phenylalanine. 

However, I will make the switch. This one makes my joints hurt. *bends arms and knees while wincing just to demonstrate* 

What's with the piperine? Is that to enhance the bioavailability of curcumin?


----------



## bben

popeet said:


> Thank you for that information. I have some Fortodol S which has enhanced curcurminoids and dl phenylalanine.
> 
> However, I will make the switch. This one makes my joints hurt. *bends arms and knees while wincing just to demonstrate*
> 
> What's with the piperine? Is that to enhance the bioavailability of curcumin?


yes the piperine enhances the bioavailability but it can mess with alot of other stuff you dont want and it sucks anyway IMO. The BCM 95 formula is far superior and stays at a constant level without peaks for much longer.

Good to hear your making the switch, it should work much better.


----------



## bben

curcumin can induce the sprouting of new dendrites and axons from nerve cells, ooh man thats sexy, infact it beat out everything else in existence for this, minus directly injecting BDNF into the brain. Curcumin has only begun to be researched clinically for medical use because it is not patentable from Big pharma and they would make no money. So they had to wait for the government to foot the bill for research which they just recently did. And the gov hardly funds ANY drugs publicly like this.


----------



## robtyl

bben said:


> curcumin can induce the sprouting of new dendrites and axons from nerve cells


That's a good thing, right? :/

Can I take this concurrently with Zoloft? Or will I fry my brain?  I'd relly like to try this stuff!


----------



## JayC123

bben, do you mean this product?

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3922829

Never heard of it, but did find this encouraging study

http://www.wellsphere.com/cancer-article/curcumin-and-happiness/366839

Apparently curcumin not only boosts serotonin, but dopamine gets a boost as well.



> The following quote is for the more scientifically-minded: _Based on the present observations, curcumin, at low doses, increased brain serotonin levels via inhibiting its metabolism (MAO-A enzyme inhibition) without significantly affecting the levels of norepinephrine. At high doses, it inhibited the metabolism of dopamine (MAO-B enzyme inhibition) which in turn resulted in the increase in central dopamine levels. Both these activities of curcumin, i.e., by enhancing the availability of serotonin and dopamine in the brain, are responsible for its antidepressant activity_.


----------



## Raidiant

sounds too good to be true...


----------



## crayzyMed

Raidiant said:


> sounds too good to be true...


Yup and it is true.


----------



## Thorsten

Loving all this sexy talk guys.. I'd be penetrating this supplement up the *** myself if it wasn't so damaging to my sex tool! 

Do any of you guys notice damage to your sex life with this one? It's as bad as the ssri's for me..

Other than that, if what you read is indeed true, it's a immensely good supp!


----------



## 49erJT

Can you get the benefits from eating it in food or do you have to take the supplement?


----------



## crayzyMed

49erJT said:


> Can you get the benefits from eating it in food or do you have to take the supplement?


Better to take the supplement.


----------



## 49erJT

I might try it in food first to see if it effects my stomach.


----------



## bben

yes curcumin is superior to all supplements, get THAT.


----------



## Arisa1536

Is that tumeric you speak of?
if so then YAY you can get it in new zealand in health stores and online :boogie
so the soft gels are okay or is it the actual spice itself?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Thanks for the introduction. I may have to do some detective work and find some for myself.


----------



## euphoria

My old pill box looked like I'd been eating curry out of it after a few months of curcumin. This stuff must turn your entire digestive tract bright orange.

This is unfortunately the only supplement I'm taking now apart from a beast of a multivitamin that costs like $40/month. Need to get back in the game!


----------



## bben

Arisa1536 said:


> Is that tumeric you speak of?
> if so then YAY you can get it in new zealand in health stores and online :boogie
> so the soft gels are okay or is it the actual spice itself?


tumeric is inferior to bcm 95 pure curcuminoids. I would get the real stuff or at least a non tumeric curcumin formula. If you cant get curcumin then tumeric is OK.


----------



## bben

Praise curcumin, the most promising drug in research of alzheimers and Parkinsons disease, not to mention stroke, brain trauma, and arthritis pain, neuropathic pain, infection, cancer, andddddd it taste BOMB.

OOOH SSSOOO SPICY AND DELICIOUS AND ORANGE.


----------



## puffins

just did some research but was wondering if someone could answer a couple questions. 1. Side effects? 2. Safe for long term use?


----------



## El Duderino

Thorsten said:


> Loving all this sexy talk guys.. I'd be penetrating this supplement up the *** myself if it wasn't so damaging to my sex tool!
> 
> Do any of you guys notice damage to your sex life with this one? It's as bad as the ssri's for me..
> 
> Other than that, if what you read is indeed true, it's a immensely good supp!


Oh great, this **** has sexual side effect too? Forget it


----------



## Arisa1536

bben said:


> tumeric is inferior to bcm 95 pure curcuminoids. I would get the real stuff or at least a non tumeric curcumin formula. If you cant get curcumin then tumeric is OK.


Can u take this pure bcm with TCAs and SNRI meds?
also yeah i as curious about the sexual side effects if any, too???


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

what kind of effect does it have on anxiety?


----------



## bben

PeakOfTheMountain said:


> what kind of effect does it have on anxiety?


It should improve it through its maoi-a effects, which increases serotonin. It also increases 5ht1a mrna which basically means it also improves the receptors which use the chemical serotonin, a two pronged approach to defeating anxiety. It also increases bdnf and is anti inflammatory and they both can be anxiety relieving. Its effects on anxiety should appear with long term use, not acutely. It could end up being dramatic improvement but your use will vary.


----------



## bben

El Duderino said:


> Oh great, this **** has sexual side effect too? Forget it


It can in some people as it increases serotonin, but it should be nowhere NEAR the level of ssris. Some people may experience it mildly though. Dont cry wolf just yet.....


----------



## bben

Arisa1536 said:


> Can u take this pure bcm with TCAs and SNRI meds?
> also yeah i as curious about the sexual side effects if any, too???


It has mild maoi-a effects but its reversible so i would say yes. But start at a low dose and work your way up. It WILL NOT give you serotonin syndrome as its reversible.

The sexual side effects are negligible in most, and not comparable to ssris at all.


----------



## bben

puffins said:


> just did some research but was wondering if someone could answer a couple questions. 1. Side effects? 2. Safe for long term use?


The side effects would the same as a strong anti-inflammatory so basically none. It does increase serotonin though and so that will have varying effects for each individual. It is virtually devoid of all side effects.

It is safe for long term yes, and in fact the memory and cognition improvement increase with long term use.


----------



## bben

CURCUMIN HAS MORE EVIDENCE BEHIND IT THAN MOST PATHETIC SSRIS DO AND ITS 1/10 THE PRICE AND THERE ARE ZERO WITHDRAWLS. PROBABLY WHY EVERYONE DOESNT HEAR ABOUT IT.....

I mean it abolishes morphine tolerance and withdrawls by preventing nmda receptors changes, glial activation, and cytokine release..... but nope youd never hear that. 

It may sound too good to be true, but make no mistake it is not. Its in clinical trials all over the world ATM with great success. 

Please take time to research it yourself so you can see what is say is all true.

Oh and that was a bump for this thread.


----------



## JayC123

bben can you provide a link to the product you take? I never hear of BCM95...


----------



## El Duderino

bben said:


> CURCUMIN HAS MORE EVIDENCE BEHIND IT THAN MOST PATHETIC SSRIS DO AND ITS 1/10 THE PRICE AND THERE ARE ZERO WITHDRAWLS. PROBABLY WHY EVERYONE DOESNT HEAR ABOUT IT.....
> 
> *I mean it abolishes morphine tolerance and withdrawls* by preventing nmda receptors changes, glial activation, and cytokine release..... but nope youd never hear that.
> 
> It may sound too good to be true, but make no mistake it is not. Its in clinical trials all over the world ATM with great success.
> 
> Please take time to research it yourself so you can see what is say is all true.
> 
> Oh and that was a bump for this thread.


Are you saying this stuff helps prevent symptoms of withdrawals from opiate use?


----------



## Arisa1536

I believe he is *El Duderino*
I don't know if its 1/10th of the cost of antidepressants and benzos because they are funded here and extremely cheap. (3 dollars for three months worth) and the curcumin i looked up was about 40.00 a bottle, mind u that is an awful lot of capsules for $40.00


----------



## crayzyMed

El Duderino said:


> Are you saying this stuff helps prevent symptoms of withdrawals from opiate use?


Yes, memantine will help too.


----------



## bben

Arisa1536 said:


> I believe he is *El Duderino*
> I don't know if its 1/10th of the cost of antidepressants and benzos because they are funded here and extremely cheap. (3 dollars for three months worth) and the curcumin i looked up was about 40.00 a bottle, mind u that is an awful lot of capsules for $40.00


Well they are not funded most place.... and curcumin in bulk is very cheap.


----------



## Arisa1536

bben said:


> Well they are not funded most place.... and curcumin in bulk is very cheap.


Where abouts can u buy it in bulk?
is it like a health food spice u can get from the healthy living store or is it best to order the capsules?


----------



## bben

Arisa1536 said:


> Where abouts can u buy it in bulk?
> is it like a health food spice u can get from the healthy living store or is it best to order the capsules?


depends on if you want the best or not. You can order the powder in bulk online or use the capsules ect.

The best brand and the only one with expensive clinical trials behind it is the BCM-95 version which i quick google search will reveal.


----------



## crayzyMed

Get on facebook instead of spreading this curcumin propaganda ****er.


----------



## bben

crayzyMed said:


> Get on facebook instead of spreading this curcumin propaganda ****er.


why dont u im on right now


----------



## Vilazodone

Longvida curcumin:

http://www.nutrivene.com/view_item.php?id=331

http://www.vrp.com/brain-health/longvida?vrpaid=bogo&s_kwcid=TC|13297|longvida%20curcumin||S|b|7052436378&gclid=CND71s6A6KcCFcKd7QodN1gkZQ

-

I've tried that Curcumin 95 junk before years ago. I'm going to be trying Longvida finally. Will report the difference, but I suspect it will give superior results, even without bioperine. You need to read more on nanocurcumin on pubmed.


----------



## icedCoffee

*Do you take piperine as well?*

All you taking curcumin.... Do you take piperine as well?

From the article:

"The poor absorption of curcumin is mentioned again toward the end of the study. The researchers found that curcumin absorption was enhanced when piperine was added. The study thus concludes as follows: _the coadministration of curcumin and piperine may provide a useful natural adjuvant in the antidepressant therapy_."


----------



## Arisa1536

Vilazodone said:


> Longvida curcumin:
> 
> http://www.nutrivene.com/view_item.php?id=331
> 
> http://www.vrp.com/brain-health/longvida?vrpaid=bogo&s_kwcid=TC|13297|longvida%20curcumin||S|b|7052436378&gclid=CND71s6A6KcCFcKd7QodN1gkZQ
> 
> -
> 
> I've tried that Curcumin 95 junk before years ago. I'm going to be trying Longvida finally. Will report the difference, but I suspect it will give superior results, even without bioperine. You need to read more on nanocurcumin on pubmed.


Wow longvida sounds really good and 35.99 a bottle is pretty good even with the shipping costs added, i mean if its going to really help with addictions and withdrawals they way you guys say it does then its worth trying i guess


----------



## bben

Vilazodone said:


> Longvida curcumin:
> 
> http://www.nutrivene.com/view_item.php?id=331
> 
> http://www.vrp.com/brain-health/longvida?vrpaid=bogo&s_kwcid=TC|13297|longvida%20curcumin||S|b|7052436378&gclid=CND71s6A6KcCFcKd7QodN1gkZQ
> 
> -
> 
> I've tried that Curcumin 95 junk before years ago. I'm going to be trying Longvida finally. Will report the difference, but I suspect it will give superior results, even without bioperine. You need to read more on nanocurcumin on pubmed.


I would hardly call the bcm-95 formula junk, you are simply wrong.


----------



## DavidPT40

Post a link to the site where you can buy BCM-95 and I will give it an objective test. Or tell me what store you can buy it at.


----------



## crayzyMed

Piperine sucks


----------



## bben

crayzyMed said:


> Piperine sucks


agreed


----------



## Vilazodone

I still stand by my opinion of BCM95. Its a relatively older formulation, you might as well just get your curcumin from curry if you're taking BCM95. :teeth

I don't agree with curcumin being some kind of superman food either. But I haven't tried nanocurcumin yet. No piperine needed and has better availability than curcumin taken with piperine. 

Ok, I've been enough of an @ssh0le. lol


----------



## bben

Vilazodone said:


> I still stand by my opinion of BCM95. Its a relatively older formulation, you might as well just get your curcumin from curry if you're taking BCM95. :teeth
> 
> I don't agree with curcumin being some kind of superman food either. But I haven't tried nanocurcumin yet. No piperine needed and has better availability than curcumin taken with piperine.
> 
> *Ok, I've been enough of an @ssh0le*. lol


Your not an *******, your just wrong.


----------



## GSH

DavidPT40 said:


> Post a link to the site where you can buy BCM-95 and I will give it an objective test. Or tell me what store you can buy it at.


http://goo.gl/CSoUc


----------



## JayC123

Im a little suspicious... I mean, lots of people have asked bben where he gets HIS curcumin from, and he refuses to tell anyone...:blank


----------



## GSH

JayC123 said:


> Im a little suspicious... I mean, lots of people have asked bben where he gets HIS curcumin from, and he refuses to tell anyone...:blank


uh.... he did too



bben said:


> Google BCM 95 to read more and browse clinical trials. I use the genceutic naturals brand as its the best there is! Although any BCM 95 formula works!
> 
> Welcome to the curcumin church!


----------



## bben

JayC123 said:


> Im a little suspicious... I mean, lots of people have asked bben where he gets HIS curcumin from, and he refuses to tell anyone...:blank


Look guys, the brand is up to YOU. I was simply suggesting the bcm-95 formula as I LIKE IT.

There are plenty of options out there, and for more money there very well may be a superior curcumin product out there. However, curcumin actually is bi-phasic and it works better at lower doses. These are easily reached with the bcm-95 formula as proven by clinical trials behind it. Only a handful of brands have these clinical trials behind them so make sure yours does too.

The longvida brand that our friend above mentioned very likely does result in higher blood levels of curcumin, which is not a good thing necessarily.... sighhhhhh.


----------



## JayC123

bben said:


> Look guys, the brand is up to YOU. I was simply suggesting the bcm-95 formula as I LIKE IT.
> 
> There are plenty of options out there, and for more money there very well may be a superior curcumin product out there. However, curcumin actually is bi-phasic and it works better at lower doses. These are easily reached with the bcm-95 formula as proven by clinical trials behind it. Only a handful of brands have these clinical trials behind them so make sure yours does too.
> 
> The longvida brand that our friend above mentioned very likely does result in higher blood levels of curcumin, which is not a good thing necessarily.... sighhhhhh.


Exactly, there is a hell of lot of crap online, which is why I asked you which brand of product you take, and where from.

Never mind.


----------



## bben

JayC123 said:


> Exactly, there is a hell of lot of crap online, which is why I asked you which brand of product you take, and where from.
> 
> Never mind.


I listed that alrdy.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Why not just eat a lot of curry instead?


----------



## Vilazodone

bben, relax! nobody is trying to get your brand of curcumin discontinued. Was just saying the fact that I used it and didn't notice much from it.


----------



## podizzle

from what ive been reading anything more than 95% 500mg can cause adverse effects like anxiety (not needed around these parts). pepper seems to double the bioavailability so i dont think its needed or smart to use a supplement with it unless you half the dose. personally i just picked up some jarrows 95% i will tell you how it goes. ive used turmeric capsules but they are not extracted.

edit: just checked my turmeric and it says standardized to 95% curcuminoids. whoops guess ill just give this bottle to my mom.


----------



## bben

Vilazodone said:


> bben, relax! nobody is trying to get your brand of curcumin discontinued. Was just saying the fact that I used it and didn't notice much from it.


You stated it was crap, so i was simply pointing out that you were incorrect, perhaps you should relax...?


----------



## bben

podizzle said:


> from what ive been reading anything more than 95% 500mg can cause adverse effects like anxiety (not needed around these parts). pepper seems to double the bioavailability so i dont think its needed or smart to use a supplement with it unless you half the dose. personally i just picked up some jarrows 95% i will tell you how it goes. ive used turmeric capsules but they are not extracted.
> 
> edit: just checked my turmeric and it says standardized to 95% curcuminoids. whoops guess ill just give this bottle to my mom.


That is incorrect, it does not cause anxiety in most people, that is reported as very rare and it is certainly not dose dependent....

Curcumin formulas with piperine are a joke.... they have crap biovail and are have peaks and troughs not found with other formulas. Not to mention they dont last as long.


----------



## bben

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Why not just eat a lot of curry instead?


curry alone will not reach blood levels high enough to do much. it also will be metabolized out much faster.


----------



## bben

I probably wont post on this forum much anymore so i would direct all questions to crazy med as he is well informed. There are simply to many fools to suffer here.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

bben said:


> curry alone will not reach blood levels high enough to do much. it also will be metabolized out much faster.


Interesting. The reason I ask is Curry is a huge part of my diet and despite taking my share of my opiates, I never really developed a tolerance or a taste for it. That's why I was curious.

Where do you recommend to get this special blend? It's worth a shot, wouldn't hurt if it induces neurogenesis.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

bben said:


> I probably wont post on this forum much anymore so i would direct all questions to crazy med as he is well informed. There are simply to many fools to suffer here.


Stop being such a snob. You are pushing a product that many aren't aware of and not just regular tumeric, but a special blend. Of course you are going to have skeptics. If you gonna sell something, you have to subject yourself to questions that people have less understanding about. Why should this alarm you unless you are trying to act like a prophet with all the answers?


----------



## BlackSwan

*heres my 2cents*

hey all..

I registered *specifically* to post in this thread about curcumin and give you the heads up on what i believe is one of the best supplements you can take.

I have been taking the *BCM95 formula* (i dont want to name the brand in case it sounds like an ad but if you want to know pm me) for around 9 months or even more and it is the one thing i would NEVER stop taking. I have severe anxiety, some BDD and episodic depression and social issues and the curcumin definately has an effect and works like an antidepressant for me. But the main thing it amazingly helps my anxiety and takes the edge of everything. Its not perfect but its by far the best thing out there for anyone suffering anxiety and any kind of mental stress.

I started taking this after reading about its regulating on the HPA axis in rats, and theres so many studies confirming some amazing things. I seriously would pay up to $100 a bottle for this stuff if i had to its that good. At the moment it costs me $27US for 60 pills from iherb, i take only one day as its quite strong. So two months supply is $27 ... an absolute bargain.

All im taking at the moment is Curcumin, A bcomplex, some fish oil and vitamin c... but im pretty sure the curcumin is the star. Ive been on some antidepressants before but hate them. I was just stuck for something to take that didnt have such bad side effects and i had severe problems but this has been great.

If anyone has questions, ask away...
Enjoy reading these forums.


----------



## Anatomica

how much do you take and how long before you feel the effects?


----------



## Aldous

^^what Anatomica said 

and does it have any adverse long term effects??


----------



## BlackSwan

I take one capsule per day of the bcm95 version, it says its equivilent to about 2500mg of standard 95% curcumin supplements. I guess you could take more and might even get more effect but i just stick to one.

As far as i know there are no real side effects even in large doses.


----------



## silver777

how does curcumin help anxiety?


----------



## Aldous

Black Swan, how long until you feel the effects?

i just started taking BCM95 myself and am waiting to see if it works. I'll post my results with it here for others so we can all weigh in its effectiveness.


----------



## BlackSwan

Silver777: It should help anxiety by helping to regulate the HPA axis as shown in some studies. It also prevents damage to the hippocampus from stress related disorders. There are a host of studies on the net to check out.

Aldous: I would give it at least a week or maybe a few and see if you notice anything. Sometimes its a small change which you will notice over a longer period so give it a few weeks i would say.

For anyone not wanting to go on drugs with side-effects etc , this is what i take that definately takes the edge off:

3g fish oil
3g time release VIT C
1 x bcm95 curcumin
1 x 100mg b complex.

Please let me know if anyone tries this and gets similar results.


----------



## podizzle

so bcm95 is not the same as 95% total curcuminoids? how much of my jarrows should i be taking to test out the effects? 3g sound right? how long before i notice something?


----------



## podizzle

ive been taking 6 500mg curcumins with 500mg black pepper and a teaspoon of oil. i can actually feel the effects! nothing drastic but less stressed. maybe i need to try 12 curcumin and 1g pepper.:clap


----------



## crayzyMed

Bump for the most promosing supplement out there.


----------



## sleepytime

For people taking this for a while now, did you develop any tolerance to it? Might give this a try even though I am losing confidence that supplements are going to have any positive effect on my anxiety.


----------



## crayzyMed

For more information on curcumin, http://www.mindandmuscle.net/forum/35183-curcumin, the science behind it is amazing, a massive ammount of health benefits and would likely synergize with your antidepressants (except wouldnt add it to papa nardil).


----------



## kev

So, do you have to order this online?

I haven't done much research on it yet, so I'm not sure I'm ready to pay for it.


----------



## crayzyMed

kev said:


> So, do you have to order this online?
> 
> I haven't done much research on it yet, so I'm not sure I'm ready to pay for it.


Read the thread above for all research you need, yes you need to order it online, i recommend jarrow or revgenetics.



> ScientificWorldJournal. 2009 Nov 1;9:1233-41.
> Potentials of curcumin as an antidepressant.
> Kulkarni S, Dhir A, Akula KK.
> Source
> Pharmacology Division, University Institute of Pharmaceutical Sciences, Panjab University, Chandigarh, India. [email protected]
> Abstract
> Major depression, a debilitating psychiatric disorder, is predicted to be the second most prevalent human illness by the year 2020. Various antidepressants, ranging from monoamine oxidase inhibitors to recently developed dual reuptake inhibitors, are prescribed for alleviating the symptoms of depression. Despite the availability of these blockbuster molecules, approximately 30% of depressed patients do not respond to the existing drug therapies and the remaining 70% fails to achieve complete remission. Moreover, antidepressants are associated with a plethora of side effects and drug-drug/drug-food interactions. In this context, novel approaches are being tried to find more efficacious and safer drugs for the treatment of major depression. Curcumin is one such molecule that has shown promising efficacy in various animal models of major depression. Although the mechanism of the antidepressant effect of curcumin is not fully understood, it is hypothesized to act through inhibiting the monoamine oxidase enzyme and modulating the release of serotonin and dopamine. Moreover, evidences have shown that curcumin enhances neurogenesis, notably in the frontal cortex and hippocampal regions of the brain. The use of curcumin in clinics for the treatment of major depression is limited due to its poor gastrointestinal absorption. The present review attempts to discuss the pharmacological profile along with molecular mechanisms of the antidepressant effect of curcumin in animal models of depression. A need for clinical trials in order to explore the antidepressant efficacy and safety profile of curcumin is emphasized.





> Psychopharmacology (Berl). 2008 Dec;201(3):435-42. Epub 2008 Sep 3.
> Antidepressant activity of curcumin: involvement of serotonin and dopamine system.
> Kulkarni SK, Bhutani MK, Bishnoi M.
> Source
> Pharmacology Division, University Institute of Pharmaceutical Sciences, Panjab University, Chandigarh, India. [email protected]
> Abstract
> RATIONALE:
> Curcumin is a major active principle of Curcuma longa, one of the widely used preparations in the Indian system of medicine. It is known for its diverse biological actions.
> 
> OBJECTIVE:
> The present study was designed to investigate the involvement of monoaminergic system(s) in the antidepressant activity of curcumin and the effect of piperine, a bioavailability enhancer, on the bioavailability and biological effects of curcumin. METHODS AND OBSERVATIONS: Behavioral (forced swim test), biochemical (monoamine oxidase (MAO) enzyme inhibitory activity), and neurochemical (neurotransmitter levels estimation) tests were carried out. Curcumin (10-80 mg/kg, i.p.) dose dependently inhibited the immobility period, increased serotonin (5-hydroxytryptamine, 5-HT) as well as dopamine levels (at higher doses), and inhibited the monoamine oxidase enzymes (both MAO-A and MAO-B, higher doses) in mice. Curcumin (20 mg/kg, i.p.) enhanced the anti-immobility effect of subthreshold doses of various antidepressant drugs like fluoxetine, venlafaxine, or bupropion. However, no significant change in the anti-immobility effect of imipramine and desipramine was observed. Furthermore, combination of subthreshold dose of curcumin and various antidepressant drugs resulted in synergistic increase in serotonin (5-HT) levels as compared to their effect per se. There was no change in the norepinephrine levels. The coadministration of piperine (2.5 mg/kg, i.p.), a bioavailability enhancing agent, with curcumin (20 and 40 mg/kg, i.p.) resulted in potentiation of pharmacological, biochemical, and neurochemical activities.
> 
> CONCLUSION:
> The study provides evidences for mechanism-based antidepressant actions of curcumin. The coadministration of curcumin along with piperine may prove to be a useful and potent natural antidepressant approach in the management of depression.


----------



## Barbapapa

Couple of studies:

http://www.ergo-log.com/turmericarchives.html


----------



## Noca

I got some Curcumin from a health food store. I'ma give it a try soon. I also got NAG. I wanna see which one is best for my pain, if they do anything at all.


----------



## Sapphiress

bben said:


> this thread is brought to you by neutraceuticals, the brand of curcumin that soothes the soul.


wtf :afr


----------



## Beggiatoa

I love curcumin. When people ask me what it's good for I usually say, "What doesn't it do !." I second the suggestion.

By the way, if you like curcumin, then you'll love this:

NUTMERIC


----------



## Noca

Curcumin 400mg gave me a massive headache as well as indigestion! Screw this stuff, I get less side effects from Addy than this.


----------



## lifechanger

*good info*

bben, i found your posts on BCM-95 to be very relevant and helpful..


----------



## hiddenaway

So is it helpful with depression/anxiety, both? What about weight loss? Any side effects you've experienced? I am intrigued...


----------



## lazy

CanPrev's brand gave me black stool. Probably intestinal bleeding or somethin'... went away after I stopped. 

I found that this stuff gave me some sort of calming effect.


----------



## namespace11

Thanks for bumping this thread again, I had forgotten about this. I'm going to give this a try and hope for the best even though I should know better after buying so many supplements already.


----------



## lazy

ditto on the trying craze, next up on my list is rhodiola rosea


----------



## The Professor

What!? I've been taking curcumin (Life Extension Super Bio-Curcumin 95%) for over a month to protect my brain from adderall. I didn't think it did anything in terms of anxiety/depression, and I haven't noticed anything either.

Rhodiola Rosea is very subtle if taken at recommended dosages. It has a stimulating effect at low doses and a sedating effect at high doses, which is probably where the SA benefits come in. (not sure about the exact amount, it is very high though)


----------



## Undefeated

does curcumin have any interactions with benzos to worry about?


----------



## The Professor

Undefeated said:


> does curcumin have any interactions with benzos to worry about?


I would say that if anything, it would help protect the brain from benzos


----------



## GotAnxiety

I've been taking turmeric for joint pain and it's amazing for that.... isn't that the same as curcumin?


----------



## crayzyMed

GotAnxiety said:


> I've been taking turmeric for joint pain and it's amazing for that.... isn't that the same as curcumin?


Turmeric contains curcumin, turmeric is basicly curry and curcumin is a active substance in that, its best to go for curcumin products of a decent brand like jarrow for the best results.


----------



## OrangePeelSmile

bben said:


> this thread is brought to you by neutraceuticals, the brand of curcumin that soothes the soul.


What does it do, and how long till you feel the effects?

Is it the same as tumuric?


----------



## OrangePeelSmile

BlackSwan said:


> Silver777: It should help anxiety by helping to regulate the HPA axis as shown in some studies. It also prevents damage to the hippocampus from stress related disorders. There are a host of studies on the net to check out.
> 
> Aldous: I would give it at least a week or maybe a few and see if you notice anything. Sometimes its a small change which you will notice over a longer period so give it a few weeks i would say.
> 
> For anyone not wanting to go on drugs with side-effects etc , this is what i take that definately takes the edge off:
> 
> 3g fish oil
> 3g time release VIT C
> 1 x bcm95 curcumin
> 1 x 100mg b complex.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone tries this and gets similar results.


So does it make you feel relaxed? Does it make you more outgoing, less shy? What area the improvements?


----------



## OrangePeelSmile

BlackSwan said:


> Silver777: It should help anxiety by helping to regulate the HPA axis as shown in some studies. It also prevents damage to the hippocampus from stress related disorders. There are a host of studies on the net to check out.
> 
> Aldous: I would give it at least a week or maybe a few and see if you notice anything. Sometimes its a small change which you will notice over a longer period so give it a few weeks i would say.
> 
> For anyone not wanting to go on drugs with side-effects etc , this is what i take that definately takes the edge off:
> 
> 3g fish oil
> 3g time release VIT C
> 1 x bcm95 curcumin
> 1 x 100mg b complex.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone tries this and gets similar results.


How did you come up with that combination?


----------



## viet

*curcumin*

BCM95 is very good another is meriva it's curcumin bound with phosphatidylcholine which makes it much more bioavailable. Curcumin by itself is notoriously difficult to absorb.


----------



## lazy

viet said:


> BCM95 is very good another is meriva it's curcumin *bound with* phosphatidylcholine which makes it much more bioavailable. Curcumin by itself is notoriously difficult to absorb.


Does that mean they form curcumin+phosphatidylcholine as one compound in the lab? You can't take plain turmeric with, say lecithin, and expect comparable absorbability?


----------



## The Professor

bben said:


> this thread is brought to you by neutraceuticals, the brand of curcumin that soothes the soul.


does neutraceuticals still sell piracetam?


----------



## RockIt

Curious to know if this will have any forecast benefits if your brain has been cooked by many years of high dose benzo use. If any of the chemistry experts can comment I'd appreciate it.


----------



## The Professor

I'm trying to find legit piracetam. It seems like all of the current sellers in the US are bogus... wasnt piracetam banned in 2010? thats when all of the LEGITIMATE sellers stopped selling it, and now all these new marketing-based companies have come in and "claim" to sell all of these nootropics.... but how can they?


----------



## namespace11

It wasn't banned per se, just banned by the FDA from companies that they believed were falsely advertising it as being something that it wasn't. But from what I can recall from reading other peoples posts about it, not all companies were banned from selling it.

All I can tell you is buy a small amount from one of those companies and have it tested to see whether or not it is indeed piracetam and it's purity level.

I sent you a PM of one that I have bought and also another link from a company that "seems" to be reputable but haven't bought from them yet.


----------



## viet

From what I have read the curcumin phytosome is bound to phosphatylcholine so I would think that the answer is yes it is then formed as one compound. Studies have shown that it would take around 4 grams of curcumin to equal the bioavailability of 400 mg of the Meriva compound. I'm not sure if just "mixing" lecithin and curcumin in the gut would result in a greater bioavailability would be interesting to know though


----------



## viet

Add Content


----------



## The Professor

namespace11 said:


> It wasn't banned per se, just banned by the FDA from companies that they believed were falsely advertising it as being something that it wasn't. But from what I can recall from reading other peoples posts about it, not all companies were banned from selling it.
> 
> All I can tell you is buy a small amount from one of those companies and have it tested to see whether or not it is indeed piracetam and it's purity level.
> 
> I sent you a PM of one that I have bought and also another link from a company that "seems" to be reputable but haven't bought from them yet.


thanks


----------



## OrangePeelSmile

BlackSwan said:


> hey all..
> 
> I registered *specifically* to post in this thread about curcumin and give you the heads up on what i believe is one of the best supplements you can take.
> 
> I have been taking the *BCM95 formula* (i dont want to name the brand in case it sounds like an ad but if you want to know pm me) for around 9 months or even more and it is the one thing i would NEVER stop taking. I have severe anxiety, some BDD and episodic depression and social issues and the curcumin definately has an effect and works like an antidepressant for me. But the main thing it amazingly helps my anxiety and takes the edge of everything. Its not perfect but its by far the best thing out there for anyone suffering anxiety and any kind of mental stress.
> 
> I started taking this after reading about its regulating on the HPA axis in rats, and theres so many studies confirming some amazing things. I seriously would pay up to $100 a bottle for this stuff if i had to its that good. At the moment it costs me $27US for 60 pills from iherb, i take only one day as its quite strong. So two months supply is $27 ... an absolute bargain.
> 
> All im taking at the moment is Curcumin, A bcomplex, some fish oil and vitamin c... but im pretty sure the curcumin is the star. Ive been on some antidepressants before but hate them. I was just stuck for something to take that didnt have such bad side effects and i had severe problems but this has been great.
> 
> If anyone has questions, ask away...
> Enjoy reading these forums.


How can you tell if it's strong?


----------



## OrangePeelSmile

*This forum sucks*

I can't even get an answer to my questions.


----------



## Neptunus

OrangePeelSmile said:


> I can't even get an answer to my questions.


 Blackswan's last logon was April 2, so he hasn't seen your question and (odds are) won't anytime soon. You can check people's logon times (unless they're in invisible mode) by viewing their profile page. Also, keep in mind it can take some time for people to respond on this forum. Patience is a virtue or so the saying goes.


----------



## RockIt

I just started taking it and I can feel a slight difference over a few days. It feels like I am happier and a little less stressed.


----------



## OrangePeelSmile

RockIt said:


> I just started taking it and I can feel a slight difference over a few days. It feels like I am happier and a little less stressed.


What I would like to know is if it has any affect on SAS. Does it make a person more comfortable around people?

If I just want to feel relaxed I can take a xanax.


----------



## crayzyMed

It can help anxiety but it would be subtle, it acts as a relatively potent MAOI and acts on some serotonine receptors that can help anxiety.
That bcm formula is overrated imo, jarrow 500mg curcumin is good enough, also avoid piperine ****.

NAC is another great supplement where im also fond off.


----------



## crayzyMed

RockIt said:


> Curious to know if this will have any forecast benefits if your brain has been cooked by many years of high dose benzo use. If any of the chemistry experts can comment I'd appreciate it.


Benzo's arent generally neurotoxic, but cause bad long lasting receptordownregulation.

Here's a overview of racetam sources for who asked after piracetam.
http://users4.jabry.com/isochroma/Racetam Prices.htm


----------



## Ash09

So what's the difference between *curcumin *and an MAOI like moclobemide?


----------



## bben

crayzyMed said:


> It can help anxiety but it would be subtle, it acts as a relatively potent MAOI and acts on some serotonine receptors that can help anxiety.
> That bcm formula is overrated imo, jarrow 500mg curcumin is good enough, also avoid piperine ****.
> 
> NAC is another great supplement where im also fond off.


thats a very incorrect statement. The brand he recommends is vastly inferior and not absorbed at all basically. It also doesnt last in the bloodstream as long. The brands not over rated, you havent even ever used it so how would you know.

Standard jarrows is in the blood for about 2 hours then it starts going down. BCM 95 is present for about 6-8 hours then it starts to wear off. Also 250mg of bcm 95 curcumin is the same as 8x as much jarrows brand....

By present in the blood i mean at a concentration high enough to give clinical effect.

So crazymed what evidence are you basing your case on, saying that jarrows is as good as bcm 95, and that bcm 95 is over-rated?


----------



## bben

crayzyMed said:


> Benzo's arent generally neurotoxic, but cause bad long lasting receptordownregulation.
> 
> Here's a overview of racetam sources for who asked after piracetam.
> http://users4.jabry.com/isochroma/Racetam Prices.htm


Benzos long term are probably generally neurotoxic, if you consider cell death and long term cognitive deficits neurotoxic.

There may be some in who it is not ill admit id just say for most it likely is.


----------



## bben

crayzyMed said:


> The half life in the brain, combined with opposing effects in the higher dose ranges make lower doses more recommandable.


jarrows is not superior to bcm 95 unless you enjoy peaks and troughs in the blood level as well as having not therapeutic levels of it in your blood and having to take way way more of it if you use jarrows inferior product.


----------



## bben

crayzyMed said:


> ok "bben"


I know you mean well so its fine.


----------



## bben

crayzyMed said:


> The half life in the brain, combined with opposing effects in the higher dose ranges make lower doses more recommandable.


yes and the doses used in bcm-95 are perfect. Jarrows cant even reach true therapeutic levels at mega doses, and when it does reach that level after you pop about 10 jarrows pills it almost immediately starts to drop off.

Jarrows is not an awful brand and im sure it can help some people. I am just saying that the bcm95 formula is vastly superior and they cannot be compared. BCM-95 is being used in clinical trials for curcumin in alzheimers, i think that says something about the brand.


----------



## mislead

SO i got some bcm-95 started taking it on monday, and haven't really noticed any difference. Is it something that takes a couple weeks to start working?


----------



## Ash09

bben said:


> Benzos long term are probably generally neurotoxic, if you consider cell death and long term cognitive deficits neurotoxic.
> 
> There may be some in who it is not ill admit id just say for most it likely is.


Based on what evidence?

Binding studies show that long term benzodiazepine use has no effect on the expression of gaba receptors. Never mind actual brain damage.


----------



## namespace11

mislead said:


> SO i got some bcm-95 started taking it on monday, and haven't really noticed any difference. Is it something that takes a couple weeks to start working?


Misled can best describe how most of us have felt from time to time when it comes to taking supplements . Okay, maybe not exactly misled but more like disappointed.

Curcumin is hit or miss for most people. Although, herbal and OTC supplements usually take around 20 to 30 days before you begin to feel any effects unlike Rx drugs that are meant to be "quick fixes". You'll have to just let it build up in your system. If after that you still don't notice anything different then you can be sure it's not worth spending money on.


----------



## milkfox

Even if it doesn't work on your depression, Curcumin is extremely good for your health over all. One of the must haves.

http://www.naturesbest.co.uk/turmeric-tablets-10000mg-p135/


----------



## Crystalline

^ I am starting to take this aside from resveratrol, NAC and lutein. Taking it with bromelain now.


----------



## mark555666

Curcumin rules. !!!!!!


----------



## Banco

hmm i read some studies showing it can cause problems like an increase risk of alziemers and DNA damage at high dosages. It can also cause cancer and increase cortisol according to some studies. But then again, a whole lot safer than meds.


----------



## BlackSwan

*here i am again*

hi guys, its been agggess since i posted last about bcm95 curcumin and here i am again with serious mental issues and i went off the bcm95 curcumin a few months ago which seems to be a handy coincidence. Im about to start the bcm95 again so i will let you know again if it is the miracle i think it is. My brain was destroyed from years of stress and i have bad anxiety and some ocd. Will post again when im back on the curcumin.


----------



## BlackSwan

*far out*

i cant believe the difference the bcm95 curcumin makes its amazing for me. anyone with any mental issues should at least take this as a base supplement and go from there i reckon.

Almost from the first time i started taking it again i could notice the difference, anxiety reduced and not like my flight or fight system is in overdrive all the time.

cant speak highly enough about this stuff. im taking 2x400mg caps of the LE brand.:clap


----------



## HeyItsMeSAS

Hi all, just wanted to share my experience with this wonderful plant. 

I started using it two weeks ago because I suffered a concussion and read a study that concluded that it is a powerful tool in treating head injuries by combating oxidative stress. 

Anyways as side effects from the accident *ouch* I developed severe anxiety and depression. (I have a chronic problem with anxiety but very rarely go through periods of depression).

I was not expecting this but after supplementing with 500mg - 95% Curcuminoids once a day it completely obliterated my depression. On the other hand, no noticeable effect on anxiety, I wonder if maybe it just needs more time or a larger dose (or maybe it simply will not help in this department).

Just wanted to add my two cents. I encourage everyone to try this out, you have nothing to lose, absolutely no side effects and has a myriad of health benefits which you can Google yourself.


----------



## barbwire47

Since curcumin has MAO Inhibitor action do you have to modify your diet? And I spoke with Doctor's Best about their curcumin and they replied it has contraindications with Sudafed.


----------



## EvenStevenDreaming

Meriva is good but definitely not as bioavailable as BCM-95. I take Curcu-Gel BCM-95 which is in a softgel form and made by Tishcon who are referenced on the BCM-95 website. Jarrow is a complete imitation and is useless even when taken with bioperine. They call it Jarrow 95 Curcumin intentionally to mislead the customer into thinking it is BCM-95. It's not, it's just 95% standard commercial curcumin. Such blatant false advertising, gets me so frustrated. Anyway, you can find Curcu-Gel @ Epic4health.com. I take 1000mg (1gram) a day. I'm thinking of bumping it to two grams. Has anyone tried that amount?


----------



## SuppMan

I'm new here but by no means a "newbie". Have taken LOTS of Curcumin over the years and other things to deal with social anxiety. Best up to this point was Phenibut, but too habit forming. So I recently tried something called "Tranquilogen". By label it's Curcumin, Rhodiola Rosea, Picamilon, 5-htp and Astaxanthin/Bioperine.

Instant relief. Was absolutely dumbfounded and it lasted a good 6 hours. Has anyone else tried this stuff?

I'm wondering if it's the pairing of Curcumin + Rhodiola that's doing it, b/c something's working. And if that's it, I'd imagine you could order both in bulk?


----------



## DubnRun

How well does this work? wondering if it will help with mental strain from isolation... I did have turmeric before, it's okay...


----------

